# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Zie jij bij veel jongeren een gamboyrug ontwikkelen?

## Leontien

> Artsen en deskundigen waarschuwen voor een nieuw fenomeen onder jongeren: de gameboyrug. Kinderen in de groei zitten zo vaak kromgebogen over smartphones en tablets, dat ze er ernstige rugklachten door krijgen.


ad.nl

Het blijkt dat kinderen tussen de 8 en 18 veel voorover gebogen zitten over hun smartphones en tablets. Hierdoor ontwikkelen ze een gameboyrug. Op die leeftijd hebben ze er nog geen last van, maar als de rug volgroeid is krijgen ze een zwakke rug met hernia als gevolg.

Zie jij om je heen dat veel kinderen en jongeren voorover gebogen zitten over hun smartphones en tablets?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## motorwybe

Kijk, dat is nou het verraderlijke.
Je *ziet* de ontwikkeling niet, omdat je ze op een bepaalde leeftijd niet meer op de ontwikkeling van hun lijf controleert.
En als je de ontwikkeling ziet, is het eigenlijk al te laat ! Mijn jongste zoon ontwikkelde een scoleose-rug en omdat hij door-de-week al het huis uit was (studeren) en alleen het weekend bij mij was zag ik het toevallig toen hij voor de wastafel stond.
Maar dan is er weinig meer aan te doem met als gevolg dat hij nu ademhalingsproblemen krijgt en niet kan sporten etc. etc
Advies : als je denkt dat je kinderen te veel -met een kromme rug- zitten te spelen met een tablet of iets dergelijks, regel dan een gesprek met je huisarts en/of een goede fysio therapeut. Dan loop je later niet met een schuldgevoel rond en blijft je kind gezond.
Zeker bij de puberende jeugd zal dat op (flinke) weerstand uitdraaien, maar later zijn ze je er dankbaar voor dat je je gezag hebt aangewend en je verstand hebt gebruikt. BLIJF WAAKZAAM ! !

----------

